# Drilling hole in Acrylic Sump



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking for someone who will do a professional job drilling a 1 3/4" (40mm) hole for a 3/4 inch bulkhead in acrylic. 

This is being done on the side of a trigger system sump. I am moving the filtration sump to the basement (multiple tanks) but still want to have a initial sump for the mechanical (filter bag) filtering and parameters monitoring.

Thanks,


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I drill acrylic tanks plus I sell all needed fittings


----------

